
5% of Israel is vegan and the number is rising - goldenkey
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/mar/17/there-is-no-kosher-meat-the-israelis-full-of-zeal-for-going-vegan
======
bausshf
I just want to point out that veganishm isn't cruelty free.

[https://www.boredpanda.com/vegan-lifestyle-not-cruelty-
free-...](https://www.boredpanda.com/vegan-lifestyle-not-cruelty-free-
rosasdesal/)

So is it really a great thing that Isreal is doing?

~~~
z_open
Yes. This is such a bizarre argument. Anime welfare and human welfare are two
completely different issues. The fact that people are not treated amazingly
farming plants shouldn't stop us from treating animals well. Also, what do we
feed animals? Plants. And due to the high feed ratio necessary to get meat out
of animals, you need more plant agriculture to eat meat. All of this
completely ignores the environmental impacts of meat. So please stop posting
things like this.

